# RBurdge84's Training Log



## rburdge84

Squats for 10x2 set 1-2 (225) set 3(245) set 4-5(265) set 5-7(315) set 8-10(325)
Rest 45s to set 5 then 2 min after set 5

Split squat 10x10 with 30lb dumbbells rest 1 min

Hamstring curls 5x15 set 1(80lbs) set 2-5(85lbs) 45s rest

Hyperextension 5x10 (25lb plate) 45s rest


----------



## ToolSteel

Holy leg volume batman


----------



## PillarofBalance

I seriously just looked at this and was like wow that looks familiar lololol


----------



## rburdge84

No joke, I was cashed. Hyperextension felt more legs than back.


----------



## PillarofBalance

rburdge84 said:


> No joke, I was cashed. Hyperextension felt more legs than back.



That was intended. If you do hypers heavy low rep you feel it in the back. When doing higher reps as soon as the back fatigues your hams and glutes jump in to help.


----------



## Spongy

Don't forget to keep me updated on how you are feeling in terms of energy.


----------



## rburdge84

Will do spongy


----------



## StoliFTW

sounds like a good workout!


----------



## rburdge84

*New workout routine day 2 (accessory)*

Seated alternating bicep curls 5x10each arm (30lbs)
Seated lateral raises w db 20lbs 5x10
Standing cable rear delt 17.5 lbs 5x10
Upper pec emphasis. Incline cable flye 22.5 lbs 5x10
Decline sit up weighted with 15 lbs 3x10 superset with Russian twist 3x10


----------



## rburdge84

WORKOUT DAY 
flat bench press 5x5 (275lbs)
Flat db press 10x10 (70lbs)
Pullups 5x7 (25lb plate)
Tricep press down 5x15 (60lbs)


----------



## rburdge84

DAY 4 (accessory day)
Seated leg extension 5x10 (95lbs)
Seated calf raise 5x10 (80lbs)
Shrugs 3x20(185lbs)
Cable hip adduction 5x10(15lbs)
Additional
Core work hanging knee and leg raise 4x20


----------



## rburdge84

Day 5 main lift day
Deadlift 1x3 (385lbs)
Rep drop 4x2 (385lbs) last set could on!y squeeze out one rep.
Good mornings 5x10 (85lbs)
Leg press 5x10 (580lbs) I know all leg presses are different. Mine was a cybex plate loaded
Cybex plate loaded unilateral row (similar to cable row) 4x10 (115lbs ea side)
Deads and leg press was brutal and my dang belt split today. First week felt good on all lifts.


----------



## ToolSteel

Keep it up


----------



## rburdge84

Appreciate the support ToolSteel. Last week felt pretty sore after every workout, started week 2 today and here was my workout. Kept my rest around 2 mins.

Squats 5x5 (275lbs)
split squat 10x10 (20lb db each hand)
prone hamstring curl 5x15 (70lbs)
Hyperextension 5x10 (25lb plate)

Energy felt better on this workout than it did last week.


----------



## rburdge84

Workout from yesterday 
ACCESSORY DAY
Bicep curls 1x100 40lb preacher bar/ 2x100 db curl with 12lb db
Seated lateral raise 1x100 
Machine lateral raise 1x100
Resistance band 1x100
Workout got cut short so I plan on finishing some accessory work today after my main lifts. 
^^^ just that alone burned like hell.


----------



## ToolSteel

Why the hell are you doing 100 rep sets


----------



## rburdge84

That's what pillarofbalance has me set up with. I know its a lot but its got me sore.


----------



## ToolSteel

Well then. If that's what he says, then there must be a reason.


----------



## PillarofBalance

ToolSteel said:


> Well then. If that's what he says, then there must be a reason.



This is a hypertrophy program. He doesn't train for the same reason as you.  Even for some strength guys I will have them do 100 rep sets especially for hamstrings.


----------



## ToolSteel

I don't claim to fully understand your method(s). All I know is it's working


----------



## rburdge84

*Day 2 of week 2*

Alright here's day 2 of week 2 
Bench press 1x3 (315lbs)
Rep drop bench press (4x2) 315 lbs
Flat db bench press 10x10 (75lbs)
Weighted pullups 5x7 (25lb plate on belt) had to drop from last week because biceps were sore from yesterday 
Rope tricep extension 5x15 (120lbs) 
Good workout. Can already feel stronger from last week. Good pump from workout and little soreness from legs earlier in the week


----------



## rburdge84

*Day 3 week 2 (with accessory)*

Deadlift 10x2 (315lbs) 45s rest fiurest 5 sets then 2 mins rest there after 
Good morning 5x7 (85lbs)
Leg press 5x10 (450lbs)
Seated cable row 4x10 (165lbs)

Accessory work 
Decline crunch 2x15
Reverse crunch on decline bench 2x10
Cable torso twist 2x15 (20lbs)
Leg extension 1x100 (50lbs)
Adduction machine 3x20 (50lbs)

Good week 2 the accessory days really got a good pump. All lifts felt good. Thinking of adding some shrugs on accessory day.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Go ahead and do the shugs then. Hell super set them to facepulls for some extra whatever.. good combo


----------



## Spongy

Eat moar bacon.


----------



## Spongy

Spongy said:


> Eat moar bacon.



Psych!!!  Hahahahahahhahaha.  Chicken.  :32 (19):


----------



## rburdge84

Got it pillar I will try that one day next week on accessory day 

And loud and clear spongy. Bacon wrapped chicken should do the trick lol


----------



## rburdge84

*Week 3 wave 1 day 1 (legs)*

Barbell squat 1x3 (335lbs)
Rep drop barbell squat 4x2 (335lbs) last set could only squeeze out one 
Split lunge 10x10 (35lbs ea db)
Seated hamstring curl (90lbs) 5x15
Hyperextension 5x10 (35lb plate)
Kept rest to 3 mins on squat and around two mins in everything else.

Legs were shot tonight when I was done. Walking should be fun tomorrow


----------



## rburdge84

*Day 2 of week 3 (accessory)*

Did this workout with supersets 
Superset 1
Seated db bicep curls 5x10 (35lbs)
Cable chest fly 5x10 (50lbs)
Superset 2
Standing db lateral raise 5x10 (20lbs)
Bent over unilateral cable rear delt fly 5x10 (15lbs)
Superset 3
Db shrugs 3x10 (65lbs)
Face pulls 3x10 (115lbs)
Good burn with the last two supersets 
Did some incline walk on treadmill for 20 mins today just cus.


----------



## rburdge84

So last week was just a miss. With holidays and getting fat I only worked out twice. That is why its been a while since I have posted. But tonight I came back strong. This was tonight's workout which was a repeat of day 1 week 3

Squats 1x3 (315lbs)
Rep drop 4x2 (315) I know its less than last week but I know if I went to that same weight my form and depth would have been bad.
Split lunge 10x10 (40lbs) this was an increase and trust me I could tell after about set 5
Seated hamstring curl 5x15 (105lbs) 
Hyperextension 5x10 (45lbplate) this was an increase and could def tell. Hamstrings glutes low back you name it and I felt it. Good finisher for the workout. 
Bagel
Aminos
Creatine and protein for post. 
^^ any suggestions on good bcaas would be helpful. Almost out and going to take advantage of cyber Monday tonight so I want to order bcaas and protein.


----------



## ToolSteel

Check out ethitech (sp?) nutrition. They sell it at tiger fitness, it's Marc lobliner's "generic" brand for the basics.


----------



## rburdge84

*Week 3 day 2 (accessory)*

So for this workout I was supposed to do 5 sets for each muscle group which I did but I switched up what exercise I did. 

Bicep curls 5x10 first three sets I did ez bar curl to 10 reps with 80lbs
The next two sets I did seated alt db curls. 2x10 with 45 lbs

3x10 db fly (40lbs)
2x10 incline cable fly (20lbs)

Superset 
One arm cable lateral raise 5x10 (25lbs)
Cable reverse fly 5x10 (17.5lbs)

Mile walk on 8 incline on treadmill


----------



## Spongy

AtLarge Nutrition for life!  They actually manufacture their own suppl and use Stevia based sweeteners in their proteins.  All natural baby!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Bcaa is ghey


----------



## rburdge84

*Day 3 week 3 main lift day*

So rest time on these sets was 45 seconds through set 5 then after set 5 it was 2 min rest.

Bench press 10x2 (275lbs) felt strong today. 275 felt light today. Almost was able to pause on reps.
Dumbbell flat bench 10x10 (75lbs) 
Pullups weighted (25lb plate) 5x7 could use some tips on this. Have always struggled with feeling pullups in the lats.
Cable tricep extensions (used rope) 5x15 (50lbs)

Felt good pump in chest and tris with that limited rest time


----------



## rburdge84

*Week 3 day 3 main lift*

Today was last day and was ready for this workout to be over. Was hurting on this one 

Deadlift 5x5 (315lbs) went light on weight and tried to focus more on form. Tend to lock out my legs on deadlift so I was working on form today.

Good morning 5x7 (135lbs)
Leg press 5x10 (545lbs)
Seated cable row 4x10 (165lbs) this lift felt good and felt strong on it and def felt it in back. 

So that was my last day to wrap up from this last week of wave 1. All in all wave 1 was good, can feel stronger than before. I'm wanting lean up a bit more but spongy is helping me there. All lifts feel good and ready to start some new ones. I will post some pics on next wave to keep y'all in the loop. Have been feeling some knee pain and I sure hope that goes away soon.


----------



## rburdge84

*It's been a while but yesterday's workout*

45 S rest and 2 min rest after 5 sets
10x2 (275lbs) felt strong on this lift and could get good depth.
Front squat 10x10 (135lbs) was dying on this after set 5. Kept pushing and after that struggled to get 10 reps. I managed to get to 8
Romanian deadlift 5x15 (135lbs)
Hyperextension 5x10 (45lbs)


----------



## rburdge84

*Tonight's workout (accessory)*

Pullups3x10 
Cable chest fly 1x100 (20lbs) 
Db chest fly 1x100 (40lbs) rest pause to 100
Incline chest fly 1x100 (20lbs)
Preacher curl 1x100 (35lbs) rest pause to 100
Db curl 1x100 (15lbs)
Spider curl (45lbs) 10x10 
Rear cable fly (10lbs) 1x100
Upright row 1x50
Lateral raise with db 1x100 rest pause with (15lbs)
Drop set from 50lbs-7.5lbs (db lateral raise)


----------



## HydroEJP88

You're killing it man, good job


----------



## rburdge84

*Yesterday's workout chest emphasis*

Bench press 5x5 (275lbs)
Incline db press 10x10 (65lbs)
Barbell shrugs 3x7 (315lbs) snatch grip 2x7 (225)
Tricep bench dip 5x15 (45lbs) 

Def felt sore from day before


----------



## IronSoul

Just now seeing your log. You're getting in some good work in here. Looks like you had a good bench day with those doubles. What kind of program are you running right now?


----------



## rburdge84

Thanks man I'm actually running a hypertrophy program that pillar set me up with


----------



## rburdge84

*Wave 2 day 3*

3 min rest between sets.
Deadlift 1x3 (405lbs)
Rep drop 4x2 (405lbs)
Deficit deadlift 5x7 (225lbs) these cashed me out and my low back was getting weak
Hamstring curl 5x15 (100lbs)
Bent over row 4x10 (155lbs) did two sets as pendlay rows and two sets like a bent over row.


----------



## rburdge84

*Some progress pics*

So here are some pics.
1. Someone always says post a pic holding an orange so there you go 
2. Not best quality but its me
3. Today was high carb day and retaining some water from being lazy not running. So be gentle


----------



## rburdge84

And pic #2


----------



## IronSoul

Looking pretty solid and lean bro. Moving some big weight too. Keep up the good work!


----------



## rburdge84

*Wave 2 week 2 day 1*

Tonight's workout kicked my ace. It beat me up physically, emotionally, spiritually you name it.

So prior to tonight's workout my low back and inner thighs or my adductors were so  freaking sore. Tonight I rolled them out and warmed up on bike

For the workout my rest time was 2 mins until the last exercise I kept it to about a min.

Squats 5x5 (275lbs) knee was hurting and put on my brace after that all was peachy. The weight felt good too.

Front squats 10x10 (115lbs) this was the devil almost every set I wanted to quit. Can def tell I never do front squats

Stiff legged deadlift 5x15 (185lbs) these sucked too and on last set only made it to 12

Hyperextension 5x10 (35lb plate) 

Tonight sucked but so glad I got it done. DOMS will be kicking my ace tomorrow


----------



## rburdge84

*Wave 2 week 2 day 2*

3 mins rest between sets

Bench press 1x3 (325lbs)
Rep drop 4x2 (325lbs)
Cable flyes (30lbs) 5x10
Incline db press 10x10 (75lbs)
Did the next as a giant set
Shrugs (275lbs) 5x7
Bent over reverse flye (20lbs) 5x10
Db lateral raise (15lbs) 5x10
Did the next as a super set
Weighted bench dips 5x15 (45lbs)
Alt. Db curls 5x10 (40lbs) 

Felt good tonight/ the shrugs and bench felt good and strong.


----------



## rburdge84

*Day 3 of week 2 of wave 2*

Weighed in at about 196 today. Still lookin a bit bloated. Pisses me off and hate cardio 

45 s rest and 2 min after set 5

Deadlift 10x2 (275lbs) felt real light the whole time so def getting stronger

Deficit deadlift (did sumo version) 5x7 (275lbs)

Hamstring curl 5x15 (90lbs)

Bent over row 5x10 (155lbs)


----------



## rburdge84

*Wave 2 day 1 of week 3*

Today was one of those days. Feel like you train and eat clean and don't see any results. Felt weak today and don't feel like getting size.

Squats 1x3 (365lbs)
Rep drop 4x2 (315lbs) had to go 315 because depth sucked at 365
Romanian deadlift 5x15 (185lbs)
Couldn't squeeze in hyperextension plan on doing it tomorrow


----------



## PillarofBalance

Just put it behind you... get a little extra sleep aND get back to it


----------



## John Ziegler

rburdge84 said:


> Today was one of those days. Feel like you train and eat clean and don't see any results. Felt weak today and don't feel like getting size.



The only results your ever going to see size wise on a day that you train are swollen muscle anyway so don't trip. If you feel weak it's because your muscles haven't healed yet and you may have over trained a bit (not saying that is always a bad thing). All the size and strength gains will literally come overnight meaning while your sleeping and resting. I'm sure you know this already but just thought I would mention it for good measure. 

Oh & High 5 your doing great & putting in serious work


----------



## rburdge84

*Wave 2 day 2 week 3*

Bench press 10x2 (315lbs) clavicle and elbows and tris were aching doing this. Last set I failed and couldn't get 1
Incline chest press Db 10x10 (60lbs)
Barbell shrugs 5x7 (295lbs) my traps are def a lagging body part 
Bench dips with plate 5x15 (45lbs)

Overall workout felt good and got a good pump, that first bench was hurting though. Idk if it's from not doing enough shoulder work or what but man it sucked. 

Post workout hit protein, beta alanine, creatine, glutamine, bcaa, and karbolyn lol everything except the kitchen sink


----------



## rburdge84

*Last day of wave 2*

So I want to start off by saying this program has helped a lot with my deadlifts. Before my deadlifts looked like a Romanian dead I'm guessing due to poor low back strength and glutes not recruiting like they should. Pillar has given a really good routine to help my dears. I have always struggled with squats and would like to see strength in those but I'm satisfied with my dreads.

Today my rest intervals were 2 mins 

Deadlift 5x5 (365lbs) I felt strong and form felt good for the first time with this exercise. 
Deficit deadlift 5x7 (225lbs) with this I stacked 2 rubber plates so I was a good 8-10 inches off the ground. This also felt good and easier than previous weeks 
Hamstring curl 5x10 (105lbs)
Bent over row 4x10 (185lbs) 

Today felt strong, felt good on lifts and ready to start wave 3 next week. 

Shout out to pillarofbalance

Finished workout with my cocktail of gainzzzzz
Karbolyn
Bcaa
Glutamine
Beta-alanine
Creatine 
Protein powder


----------



## John Ziegler

rburdge84 said:


> Shout out to pillarofbalance
> 
> Finished workout with my cocktail of gainzzzzz
> Karbolyn
> Bcaa
> Glutamine
> Beta-alanine
> Creatine
> Protein powder



Bcaa are worthless. Only supps worth anything is creatine and viagra <------ PillarofBallance


----------



## PillarofBalance

rburdge84 said:


> Bench press 10x2 (315lbs) clavicle and elbows and tris were aching doing this. Last set I failed and couldn't get 1
> Incline chest press Db 10x10 (60lbs)
> Barbell shrugs 5x7 (295lbs) my traps are def a lagging body part
> Bench dips with plate 5x15 (45lbs)
> 
> Overall workout felt good and got a good pump, that first bench was hurting though. Idk if it's from not doing enough shoulder work or what but man it sucked.
> 
> Post workout hit protein, beta alanine, creatine, glutamine, bcaa, and karbolyn lol everything except the kitchen sink





rburdge84 said:


> So I want to start off by saying this program has helped a lot with my deadlifts. Before my deadlifts looked like a Romanian dead I'm guessing due to poor low back strength and glutes not recruiting like they should. Pillar has given a really good routine to help my dears. I have always struggled with squats and would like to see strength in those but I'm satisfied with my dreads.
> 
> Today my rest intervals were 2 mins
> 
> Deadlift 5x5 (365lbs) I felt strong and form felt good for the first time with this exercise.
> Deficit deadlift 5x7 (225lbs) with this I stacked 2 rubber plates so I was a good 8-10 inches off the ground. This also felt good and easier than previous weeks
> Hamstring curl 5x10 (105lbs)
> Bent over row 4x10 (185lbs)
> 
> Today felt strong, felt good on lifts and ready to start wave 3 next week.
> 
> Shout out to pillarofbalance
> 
> Finished workout with my cocktail of gainzzzzz
> Karbolyn
> Bcaa
> Glutamine
> Beta-alanine
> Creatine
> Protein powder



Get in some extra facepulls this week for the shoulders. Light weight like 20 rep sets.

Next training cycle is going to wreck your legs. Your squat will go up quite a bit.  ToolSteel went from like 450 to 605 in 10 weeks. 

Also on deficits 1 to 2 inches is sufficient. More than that puts your back in a bad spot.


----------



## Spongy

I just upped your calories more than I feel comfortable doing so I think you'll see quite a difference in energy this week.  It's all clean so you won't feel like garbage but should see a spike in energy.


----------



## rburdge84

*Wave 3 day 1*

Box squats 10x2 (225lbs) I sat at the bottom. Felt easy had 45-60 s rest 
Regular squats 10x10 (185lbs) this felt easy as far as resistance but cardio man it sucked
Glute raise 5x15 (65lbs) holy cow my glutes and hams were on fire 
Hyperextension 5x10 (35lbsplate)

Post workout 
Karbolyn 
Creatine 
Glutamine
Beta alanine 
Protein powder

Felt like a good workout, quads were not too fatigued

Going to be trying to get some cypionate for my first cycle and see if I can see some size.

Pillar let me know if you want me to pause on box squats or no.


----------



## PillarofBalance

rburdge84 said:


> Box squats 10x2 (225lbs) I sat at the bottom. Felt easy had 45-60 s rest
> Regular squats 10x10 (185lbs) this felt easy as far as resistance but cardio man it sucked
> Glute raise 5x15 (65lbs) holy cow my glutes and hams were on fire
> Hyperextension 5x10 (35lbsplate)
> 
> Post workout
> Karbolyn
> Creatine
> Glutamine
> Beta alanine
> Protein powder
> 
> Felt like a good workout, quads were not too fatigued
> 
> Going to be trying to get some cypionate for my first cycle and see if I can see some size.
> 
> Pillar let me know if you want me to pause on box squats or no.



When you hit the box, you release the hip flexor momentarily then squeeze hard to get up. No prolonged pause but don't tap and go.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

PillarofBalance said:


> When you hit the box, you release the hip flexor momentarily then squeeze hard to get up. No prolonged pause but don't tap and go.



Not to butt in, but make sure you do this properly. EVERYTHING stays tight except for the hip flexor. Then you squeeze (the best way to initiate the squeeze is to spread the floor IMO) to come up off the box. It takes practice. If you let everything go loose, you will get stuck on the box.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## ToolSteel

I spread my taint


----------



## PillarofBalance

Spongy said:


> I just upped your calories more than I feel comfortable doing so I think you'll see quite a difference in energy this week.  It's all clean so you won't feel like garbage but should see a spike in energy.



Dammit spongy can't you see I'm trying to kill the guy?


----------



## Spongy

PillarofBalance said:


> Dammit spongy can't you see I'm trying to kill the guy?



Angels and demons...  lol.


----------



## rburdge84

*Wave 3 day 2*

Barbell bench 5x5 (275lbs)
Overhead press 10x10 
7 sets using strict press @ 95lbs shoulders were dead/ finished last 3 sets using Dumbbells @ 35lbs
Face pulls 5x7 (80lbs)
Tate press 5x15 (30lbs) first time doing these and def felt it hitting my triceps. 
B ch felt good today but felt weak on overhead press.

Rest was 2 mins 

And my normal post work cocktail.


----------



## rburdge84

Also even though calories have been increased, midsection looks a bit more lean


----------



## rburdge84

*Accessory day*

Db chest fly (reps to 100) weights varied from 25lb, 35lb, 50lb
Preacher curl (reps to 100) 35lbs
Spider curl (reps to 100) 45lbs
Incline chest fly (reps to 100) 20lbs
Chin ups (50 total reps)
Lateral raise machine 3x10-12 drop set with pause at top. 85lbs-60lbs
Adduction 2x20 (85lbs)


----------



## rburdge84

*Wave 3 day 3*

Hey to all, hope yall are starting the year off right 

So I was proud of myself today with my strength and proud this is all done being natural

Deadlift 1x3 (405lbs)
Rep drop 4x2 (405lbs) was pleased that my form has gotten a lot better on deads
Good morning off pins 5x7 (135lbs)
Leg press 5x20 (405lbs)
Cable pull thru 4x10 (85lbs)
Was my first time doing that one and def fired my glutes up. 

Plan on doing cardio/accessory tomorrow.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

rburdge84 said:


> Barbell bench 5x5 (275lbs)
> Overhead press 10x10
> 7 sets using strict press @ 95lbs shoulders were dead/ finished last 3 sets using Dumbbells @ 35lbs
> Face pulls 5x7 (80lbs)
> Tate press 5x15 (30lbs) first time doing these and def felt it hitting my triceps.
> B ch felt good today but felt weak on overhead press.
> 
> Rest was 2 mins
> 
> *And my normal post work cocktail*.




What's your post work cocktail? I like a high life and a fireball.


----------



## rburdge84

A Bahama mama is always good


----------



## ToolSteel

DieYoungStrong said:


> What's your post work cocktail? I like a high life and a fireball.



That would make me hurl. I bet a shot of fireball in a vanilla protein shake might be nice...


----------



## IronSoul

Hell yeah man. Those are some nice numbers, even more so being natty. Doing some great work in here brother


----------



## rburdge84

^^^thanks man, I'm just happy to see me be able to do deadlifts properly instead of all my deadlifts looking like a Romanian deadlift


----------



## IronSoul

rburdge84 said:


> ^^^thanks man, I'm just happy to see me be able to do deadlifts properly instead of all my deadlifts looking like a Romanian deadlift


Lol I completely understand you man. Deadlift is my weakest lift. It's just tough for me. How old are you RB?


----------



## rburdge84

I'm twenty four


----------



## rburdge84

*Review of this week*

Last workout was on Monday. 

Today I did a chest and back workout just to get my lazy ass in the gym. Hate having these weeks. Next week I start nursing school so my schedule is going To be hard but I have to get gym time in. Can't have another week like this week.

This was the workout 
Barbell bench press 5x10 (225lbs)
Super set with dead hang pull-ups wide grip 5x8
Incline barbell 4x8 (185lbs)
Superset with t bar row 4x10 (125lbs)
Db fly 3x10 (50lbs)
Superset cable row 3x10 (135lbs)
Dips 3x10
Db pullover 3x10 (65lbs)
I will be back on pillars workout next week


----------



## rburdge84

*Week of rest did wonders*

Leg day today, being a fat sac last week did good because today I crushed it 

2 min rest 
Box squats 5x5 (315lbs) felt real good on this and form was good
Squats 10x10 (205lbs) the weight wasn't bad, but man it got me winded. Also around set 7 my legs were twitching something serious 
Glutes bridges 5x15 (70lbs)
Hyperextension 5x10 (45lbs) 
Did upright rows while resting for back extension


----------



## PillarofBalance

10x10 anything is hell on earth nevermind when it's squats.  Nice job putting the work in. Legs must be looking good these days.


----------



## rburdge84

^^^^ yeah they got a good pump today. They look to be fuller


----------



## rburdge84

*Chest day*

Bench press 1x3 (315lbs)
Rep drop 4x2 (315lbs)
Overhead press barbell 10x10 (95lbs)
Face pulls 5x7 (125lbs)


----------



## rburdge84

*Accessory day, not looking as good as I want in mirror.*

So I crushed today's workout. All of this was either a giant set or superset. I am not happy with what I see in mirror. Either looking to small with not enough fullness in muscle or have fullness but too much softness in midsection. Any suggestions would help guys.

Leg extension 45lbs 3x75
Calf raise 3x15 45 lbs
Adduction  30lbs 3x20 

Db lateral raise 3x10 (20lbs)
Db reverse fly 3x12 (20lbs)
Plate raise 3x10 (45lbs)

Farmer carry with hex bar 30 yd (315lbs)
Lat pull down 3x10 (115lbs)
T bar row 3x10 (150lbs)

Superset 
Preacher curl 3x10 (80lbs)
Rope tricep extension 3x10 (75lbs)


----------



## PillarofBalance

rburdge84 said:


> So I crushed today's workout. All of this was either a giant set or superset. I am not happy with what I see in mirror. Either looking to small with not enough fullness in muscle or have fullness but too much softness in midsection. Any suggestions would help guys.
> 
> Leg extension 45lbs 3x75
> Calf raise 3x15 45 lbs
> Adduction  30lbs 3x20
> 
> Db lateral raise 3x10 (20lbs)
> Db reverse fly 3x12 (20lbs)
> Plate raise 3x10 (45lbs)
> 
> Farmer carry with hex bar 30 yd (315lbs)
> Lat pull down 3x10 (115lbs)
> T bar row 3x10 (150lbs)
> 
> Superset
> Preacher curl 3x10 (80lbs)
> Rope tricep extension 3x10 (75lbs)



Talk to spongy. That sounds like lack of carbs.  Could also be dehydrated.


----------



## rburdge84

*Last day of week 2 wave 3*

Rest was 45 s until after set 5

Deadlift 10x2 (365lbs)
Good morning 5x7 (135lbs)
Leg press 5x25 (225lbs)
Cable pull through 4x10 (85lbs)

Workout felt good and can def feel my lower back and legs getting stronger.

Legs have been sore all week.


----------



## rburdge84

*Week 3 wave 3 LEG DAY*

Rest is 2 mins

Barbell box squat 1x3 (295lbs)
Rep drop 4x2 (295lbs)
Normal squats 10x10 (205lbs) only got to 8 sets tonight 
Glutes hip raise 5x15 (95lbs)
Hyperextension 4x10 (130lbs)
Did some core tonight as well.

You guys prob get tired of my whining. But I prob haven't trained this hard this consistent and on top of my nutrition for a long time. What's strange is my body is bit changing or growing. I can tell by how my body fits in my shirts from now to when I started. I'm going to finish my program and try to work with pillar again and see if we can tweak some things. I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## rburdge84

*Chest day*

Bench press 10x2 first 5 sets 275 for 2 reps. Second 5 sets 315 for 2 reps 

Oh press 10x10 (5x10 w 50lb db) (5x10 w 95lb bb)

Face pulls 5x7 (85lbs)
Tate press 5x10 (35lb db)


----------



## Spongy

How was energy?


----------



## rburdge84

^^^ energy was pretty good, not too much change in comp


----------



## Spongy

Ok, let's go with what I emailed you and be in touch.


----------



## rburdge84

*Yesterday's workout*

Yesterday log

Deadlifts 5x5 (365lbs)
Good mornings off pins 5x7 (155lbs)
Leg press 5x30 (225lbs)
Elliptical for 20 mins

Spongy you would be happy I did some hiit and My body comp seems to look a little better

Tomorrow I start my last wave of this training program. All in all I have loved it so far and have been exposed to new lifts and training tactics and I like it. Let's hope last wave is a good one


----------



## PillarofBalance

Before and after pics would be nice at the end of possible


----------



## rburdge84

*Last wave day 1*

So today was legs. When I started my war ups for squat I could feel my low back was still a little sore and tight from Saturday.

Barbell squats 10x2 (295lbs)
Barbell hack squat 10x10 (185lbs)
Hamstring curl 2x50 (50lbs) called for 100 but I failed
Hyper extension 5x10 (35lbs)

Overall good workout and finished the day splitting some wood. Nothing better than to build real man strength.


----------



## rburdge84

PillarofBalance said:


> Before and after pics would be nice at the end of possible



Okay, first photos are from when I started with spongy. Nothing to dramatic. All was all natural on this cycle just note


----------



## rburdge84

*Chest day*

Had to get in and out of the gym for this one so my rest was no longer than 90 seconds

Bench press 5x5 (275lbs)
Floor press 10x10 (50lb dbs) felt the anterior delts really fatiguing on this one.
Bent over row 5x7 (185lbs) loved this, I haven't done rows in a while.
Tricep push down with rope 2x75 (35lbs) had to rest pause with this but felt huge afterwards


----------



## rburdge84

*Day 3 of wave 4*

Deadlifts 1x3 (425lbs)
Rep drop 4x2 (425lbs)
Cable row 3x12 (125lbs)
Rack pulls 6x2 (405lbs)
Giant set all for reps of 8 for 3 sets: db pullover, one arm db row, chin ups x 8 reps
Leg extension 2x100 (70lbs)
Decline sit ups 1x25
Reverse crunch on decline bench 2x10
20 min on elliptical


----------



## PillarofBalance

Bet those quads felt good doing those 100 rep sets lol


----------



## rburdge84

PillarofBalance said:


> Bet those quads felt good doing those 100 rep sets lol



Yes, coming down the stairs after that was an awesome moment


----------



## NbleSavage

Great workout! 100 rep sets burn like fecking hell especially after deads! Good on ya!


----------



## rburdge84

*Week 2 leg day*

Squats 5x5 (275lbs)
Hack squat with barbell 10x10 (205lbs)
Hamstring curl 2x50 (65lbs) just couldn't hit 100. Not today not any day lol
Hyperextension 5x10 (55lbs)
Biceps curls 5x10 35lb db
10 min elliptical


----------



## PillarofBalance

rburdge84 said:


> Squats 5x5 (275lbs)
> Hack squat with barbell 10x10 (205lbs)
> Hamstring curl 2x50 (65lbs) just couldn't hit 100. Not today not any day lol
> Hyperextension 5x10 (55lbs)
> Biceps curls 5x10 35lb db
> 10 min elliptical



You quit on the curls pussy!!!! Lol


----------



## rburdge84

Yeah pillar I punked out.

If anyone wants awesome cardio I'm telling you it's splitting wood. The parents layed a tree down and yo that is some serious cardio


----------



## rburdge84

*Day 2 week 2*

Smashed the shoulders and chest w lacrosse ball before bench and it helped loosen up a lot. 

Bench 1x3 (315lbs)
Rep drop but went up to (325lbs) 4x2
Floor press 4x10(50lbs)4x10(60lbs)2x10(70lbs)
Tricep pushdown 2x100 (40-30lbs) had to do some rest pause to get there but the pump was intense
Finished with 5x10-12 superset with db fly and t bar row for pump.
Finished workout with nice pump


----------



## rburdge84

Today was accessory day. 

I did db pullovers with chin ups for 4 sets of 10
Superset barbell curls (75lbs) 5x6-10 with incline db curls (20lbs)

Superset db lateral raise 5x10 w rear delt fly cable (10lbs)

Adductor machine 70lbs 3x15


----------



## rburdge84

*Day 3 week 2 for last wave of training*

Rest was 45s then after set 5 2 min rest 
Deadlift 10x2 (385lbs)
Rack pulls 6x2 (405lbs)
Shrugs 3x10 (225lbs)
Face pulls 3x10 (70lbs)
Leg extension 2x100 (70lbs)


----------



## NbleSavage

Nice deads, Mate. Good looking workout.


----------



## rburdge84

NbleSavage said:


> Nice deads, Mate. Good looking workout.



Thanks man, my deads are really starting to feel good. Squats could come up some but I'm happy with it all.


----------



## rburdge84

*Last week. Day 1*

Squats 1x3 (315lbs)
Rep drop 4x2 (315lbs)
I know I didn't go up in weight on squats but this morning I hit good depth with that weight and was proud of it.
Barbell hack squat (225lbs) 8x8
Didn't do ten sets, was on a rush this morning 
Hamstring curl 2x50 (65lbs)
Hyper extension 3x15 (body weight)
I start clinic today for nursing and wasn't about to have a sore back 
Chin ups 3x6


----------



## 433iron

Good log man, motivating. Keep it up.


----------



## rburdge84

^^^thanks man. About to wrap up this routine and get started with another log. Be sure to follow


----------



## rburdge84

*Progress pics (feedback needed)*

So here's my progress pic. I'm finishing up pillars program he had me on. My deadlift got better and def got better form. My bench stayed about the same and my squat depth got alot better. I got my 4 site bf taken and I was at 10%. My weight is at 197. Natural athlete ..........for now. Let me get some feedback guys, critique and let me know what needs help. My traps delts and chest development.


----------



## BiologicalChemist

rburdge84 said:


> So here's my progress pic. I'm finishing up pillars program he had me on. My deadlift got better and def got better form. My bench stayed about the same and my squat depth got alot better. I got my 4 site bf taken and I was at 10%. My weight is at 197. Natural athlete ..........for now. Let me get some feedback guys, critique and let me know what needs help. My traps delts and chest development.



Solid work right there man. You're building a great foundation...that's what you gotta do before you jump on any gear in the future if you make that decision. When and if you do you will blow up. Back looks solid.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Trapzilla !!!!


----------



## rburdge84

^^^^thanks man, I don't see you much on here but I appreciate it man. I can tell my back is filling out. Need to focus on the front side. It's hard to try and get everything up to speed


----------



## ToolSteel

How tall are you?


----------



## rburdge84

I'm 5'10".


----------



## ToolSteel

That puts your adjusted ffmi at ~25.3. Almost unheard of for a natural athlete. 
Damn good work.


----------



## rburdge84

Thanks man, I appreciate it. It's been hard work. I used to be a runner and could never put in mass, slowly but surely it's happening. I have peaked and stayed steady between 105-205 for about 3 years.


----------



## rburdge84

^^^ meant to say 195 and 205 lbs


----------



## mickems

yeah, some more work on the traps, delts, chest (to catch up with the back). Back is looking really good. Keep up the good work brother.


----------



## rburdge84

*New routine day 1*

Alright guys so I started my new routine today. This is something I haven't done before so I plan on posting some progress pics periodically on this thread. So with this being a new routine some of these lifts I haven't done before so today I was getting a feel for them and testing my strength/form. All I know is after today's workout, I felt I could crash as go to bed at 4 pm 

Deadlifts 15x2 (365lbs) the load felt light but I haven't done that many sets in a given lift so next time my weight will go up. Felt strong and back felt good on this lift. 

Double pause bench press 5x5
So I was new to this one. My first 3 sets was with 245 lbs and felt strong but knew 5 reps wasn't gonna happen on the next 2 sets so I went down to 225 lbs

Deadlift 1x5 (pausing at the knees) 275 lbs
The next 4 sets was a fatigue drop by 10% so I did 4x5 with 255lbs
This lift was new as well and felt very light when i did it, so again next time the weight will def go up.

Finished today with 3 sets of cable flys to 12 reps
And barbell curls 3x12.

Any tips or comments would be awesome. I'm psyched about this routine and can already tell it's taking my body for a loop. I will have before pics posted tomorrow.


----------



## PillarofBalance

rburdge84 said:


> Alright guys so I started my new routine today. This is something I haven't done before so I plan on posting some progress pics periodically on this thread. So with this being a new routine some of these lifts I haven't done before so today I was getting a feel for them and testing my strength/form. All I know is after today's workout, I felt I could crash as go to bed at 4 pm
> 
> Deadlifts 15x2 (365lbs) the load felt light but I haven't done that many sets in a given lift so next time my weight will go up. Felt strong and back felt good on this lift.
> 
> Double pause bench press 5x5
> So I was new to this one. My first 3 sets was with 245 lbs and felt strong but knew 5 reps wasn't gonna happen on the next 2 sets so I went down to 225 lbs
> 
> Deadlift 1x5 (pausing at the knees) 275 lbs
> The next 4 sets was a fatigue drop by 10% so I did 4x5 with 255lbs
> This lift was new as well and felt very light when i did it, so again next time the weight will def go up.
> 
> Finished today with 3 sets of cable flys to 12 reps
> And barbell curls 3x12.
> 
> Any tips or comments would be awesome. I'm psyched about this routine and can already tell it's taking my body for a loop. I will have before pics posted tomorrow.



**** yes. .


----------



## rburdge84

*New routine day 2*

So I just wanna say there are some days you go to the gym and you feel unstoppable, today was one of those days for me. I don't know what it was but it was awesome, loving this program so far. 

So my last post I know I said I could have went up in weight on my lifts but still was sore some today in my back and noticeably sore In my chest which I didn't know how my bench would be affected.....well it wasn't I freakin crushed bench today.

Bench press 5x5 (275lbs) this felt relatively light with a sore chest. I was throwing it up like it was 225, good depth.

5 second pause squat 1x3 (315lbs) again with this I felt strong and the weight felt good.
Fatigue drop by 10%.
5 second pause squat (280lbs)

Floor press 
1x7 (90lbs)
4x5 (90lbs)

External rotation on cable 5x12 (10lbs)
Bent over reverse fly 5x12 (15lbs)
Lat pull down 5x10 (135lbs)
Triceps pushdown 5x10 (75lbs)

Today was awesome workout. Taking tomorrow off and hitting it again on Friday.


----------



## rburdge84

*Starting pics*

So this was after my workout, I hate to say but I'm posting a leg picture, the mass in my legs is a joke. I know it's a weak point and I struggle on this.


----------



## John Ziegler




----------



## PillarofBalance

rburdge84 said:


> So this was after my workout, I hate to say but I'm posting a leg picture, the mass in my legs is a joke. I know it's a weak point and I struggle on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2487
> 
> View attachment 2488
> 
> View attachment 2489



Yeah your legs suck. I think switching to heavier squats will pay off here.

Also dude, that Christmas tree. You were blessed with awesome Lat insertions


----------



## rburdge84

Ha, thanks for the brutal honesty. Didn't know back was that well but thanks man, just want to get better, never satisfied.  Also to throw on mass just keep staying steady on the squats?


----------



## PillarofBalance

rburdge84 said:


> Ha, thanks for the brutal honesty. Didn't know back was that well but thanks man, just want to get better, never satisfied.  Also to throw on mass just keep staying steady on the squats?



Stick to the program. Very high rep routine didn't accomplish it.  I bet the opposite will.


----------



## SuperSaiyan

progress is looking good.


----------



## rburdge84

*New routine day 3*

So I came into the gym today feeling a little sore, didn't realize how badly until I hit the foam roller. My quads and IT band were super sore. I rolled out about 5 -10 mins

Did a few warm up sets on squats then did working sets

Barbell squat 1x3 (365lbs) so I felt strong last time and thought what the heck let's go up in weight, went down on first real and man I was struggling. Only could do one rep.
Fatigue drop 10% on next 2 sets
Barbell squat 2x3 (335lbs)
Was disappointed with squats but oh well it's done 

Sumo deadlift block pull 3x1 (365,415,465lbs) I never have done these from a block so I kept increasing to hit an rpe of 9-10
Man that last set triggered glutes like crazy.

Bulgarian split squat. 5x7 (135lbs) I did this with w barbell and man this was brutal. 

Finished the day with lateral raise 3x12 (25lbs)
Incline chest fly 3x12 (25lbs)
Hamstring curl 4x10 (105lbs)


----------



## PillarofBalance

rburdge84 said:


> So I came into the gym today feeling a little sore, didn't realize how badly until I hit the foam roller. My quads and IT band were super sore. I rolled out about 5 -10 mins
> 
> Did a few warm up sets on squats then did working sets
> 
> Barbell squat 1x3 (365lbs) so I felt strong last time and thought what the heck let's go up in weight, went down on first real and man I was struggling. Only could do one rep.
> Fatigue drop 10% on next 2 sets
> Barbell squat 2x3 (335lbs)
> Was disappointed with squats but oh well it's done
> 
> Sumo deadlift block pull 3x1 (365,415,465lbs) I never have done these from a block so I kept increasing to hit an rpe of 9-10
> Man that last set triggered glutes like crazy.
> 
> Bulgarian split squat. 5x7 (135lbs) I did this with w barbell and man this was brutal.
> 
> Finished the day with lateral raise 3x12 (25lbs)
> Incline chest fly 3x12 (25lbs)
> Hamstring curl 4x10 (105lbs)



Lol did you get stapled on the squat or just rack it after the single?


----------



## ToolSteel

That's mote than I can do on split squats. Nice.


----------



## rburdge84

I was able to get out from the bottom and do one good rep but I knew the next one was gonna be terrible depth so I just racked it and thanks toolsteel


----------



## rburdge84

*Week 2 day 1 (deadlift emphasis)*

Alright so last week was good, sore after every workout and the glutes and hams were a little tight starting out. Also came in feeling a little bloated, had fish tacos and ate flour tortillas and got instant bloat from it, adjusting my carbs this week of cardio to balance out the bloat. 
Ok guys here's today's workout 

Deadlift 5x5 (405lbs) only got 4 on set 4 but overall felt good. I think it's been a while since I have done that much weight for 5.

Double pause bench 5x5 (245lbs) was able to get all 5 reps for all sets on this one. Really enjoy this one. Helps you feel powerful throughout the whole movement 

Deadlift (pause at knee) 1x3 (315lbs)
Fatigue drop 10% 4x5 (285lbs)

Finished with superset of single arm lat pull down and chin-ups 3x6-10 reps

Overall felt good, love how this routine so far has me feeling strong


----------



## rburdge84

*Day 2 week 2*

So I wasn't as sore this week going into day 2 like I was last week, but still some tightens. Got to say today was a good day, hit a number I haven't hit since I was on ph 2 years ago. Did this today clean with no help from supps.

Bench press 1x3 (365lbs) 
Fatigue drop 10% 2-4x 3
I did 3x3 at (325lbs)

5 sec pause squat 1x3 (315lbs)
Fatigue drop 10% 2-3x3
I did 3x3 at (285lbs)

Floor press 1x7 (90lbs)
Rep drop 4x5 at (100lbs)

Finished the day with:
Incline cable flyes 5x10 (25lbs)
Incline db curls 5x10 (30lbs)


----------



## PillarofBalance

The only trade off with training like this is you lose flexibility...  some extra recovery work may be needed.  For starters start doing an Epsom salt bath after deadlift day.  I will get you stretches as needed.


----------



## rburdge84

Awesome will do. I did some foam rolling, banded distractions and some smashing on Saturday


----------



## rburdge84

*Day 3 of week 2 (legs)*

So I got to say since the start of this routine I have seen nothing but increase strength from my last routine.

Today started out with foam rolling before squats.

Squats 15x2 (275lbs) this felt light the whole time and didn't begin to struggle out of the bottom until about set 13. Normally 275 would be a struggle but not here recently.

Sumo block pull 3x1 (465lbs) all 3 sets, 

Bulgarian split squat 5x7 (135lbs) w barbell. Still felt okay in weight, not extremely hard just hr through the roof.

Finished today with superset 3x10 skullcrushers and dips 

External shoulder rotation and bent over reverse fly 4x12

Also I got some sarms. I know they have a lot of mixed reviews but this is my last shot before I take that next step. I know y'all are prob like quit hesitating and go for it but it was a little more cost effective and I wanted to give it a shot. I started ostarine Thursday and will begin lgd next month.


----------



## rburdge84

*Week 3 day 1 (emphasis on deads)*

This workout was so brutal guys, I left it all in the gym tonight. As I type this I'm in a Epsom salt bath, it wrecked the back.

So here it is. I had good energy but the meals were off today from being in clinic until 3.

Deadlifts 1x3 (455lbs) 
Fatigue drop to (405lbs) 4x3

Double pause bench 5x5 (255lbs) last set only got 4 reps

Deadlifts (pause at knee) 1x5 (325lbs)
Fatigue drop to (285lbs) 4x5

Finished today with lat pull down 3x10-12
Single arm cable row 3x10
Face pulls 3x10

I was wrecked but I prefer that because I know I crushed some walls leaving the gym today.


----------



## rburdge84

*Week 3 day 2*

Started a few sets of warming up on bench and smashing my pec with lacrosse ball. 

15x2 (315lbs) so the weight felt good but I had to stop at set 10. Around set 8 my right pec got real tight and I have strained it before so I just listened to my body and stopped.

Next was 5 s pause squat 1x3 (275lbs) then 4x3 (255lbs) I decided to go lower in weight and focus on form but felt good.

Floor press (smith) 1x7 (225lbs) 4x5 (225)

Finished the day with just one all out set with spider curls and rope press downs. 

Def feel tired today after this workout.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Whoa... floor press in the smith?


----------



## rburdge84

Yeah, didn't like it as much, last week I topped out the Dumbbells and figured I could go a little heavier with the smith but just didn't feel the same.


----------



## Beedeezy

rburdge84 said:


> Yeah, didn't like it as much, last week I topped out the Dumbbells and figured I could go a little heavier with the smith but just didn't feel the same.



Why not setup in the squat rack?


----------



## rburdge84

Beedeezy said:


> Why not setup in the squat rack?



I was gonna but there was a guy there squatting


----------



## PillarofBalance

I will let it slide this time... smith is good for two things... getting into briefs and hanging a coat on it.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

WTF is a smith machine floor press?


----------



## ECKSRATED

DieYoungStrong said:


> WTF is a smith machine floor press?


He must have the same coach as the guy doing smith machine box squats. Gainnzzzzz


----------



## rburdge84

*Last day of week 3. Ruffffff*

5x5 squats (315lbs) depth was good, just find it hard to get my strength up in my legs

Sumo block pull 3x1 (465lbs)

Split squat with db 5x7 (50lb dbs)

Later today I hiked 3 miles....so the legs are pretty toast today.

Gonna finish the week off tomorrow with some cardio and accessory stuff. 

So my 2nd week on osta and I will say my recovery is slightly better with the heavier weight I have been doing.

1st week on lgd and haven't noticed anything crazy yet. But still being patient.


----------



## rburdge84

*Day 1 of a new wave*

Deadlifts 15x2 (405lbs) just so everyone knows, I use a conventional style deadlift with a narrow stance. 

Pin press 5x5 (255lbs) first time doing these and I feel my bench already shooting up

Deficit deadlifts 3x5 (315lbs) just wanted to focus on form and my back was already gassed. 

Finished up with some super sets. 

Lat pull down
Face pulls 
3x12

One arm cable row 3x10


----------



## rburdge84

*Day 2*

Bench press 5x5 (315lbs)

Box squats 4x3 (345lbs) seemed easier with these than my normal squats 

Standing overhead barbell press 5x5 (135lbs)

Superset
External rotation 
Bent over reverse fly 5x10

Incline curls 
Drag curls 5x10


----------



## ToolSteel

Damn good benching there bud.


----------



## rburdge84

ToolSteel said:


> Damn good benching there bud.



Thanks man, that and deads are really starting to take off


----------



## rburdge84

*Day 3 of wave 2*

Did some foam rolling for warm ups and some warm up sets 

Barbell squats 1x3 (365lbs) 
Fatigue drop 10% 4x3 (325lbs)
So this is frustrating. My bench is just as strong as my legs and that's just not right. 365 didn't even feel heavy until the bottom of the squat. So coming out of the hole is my issue. Also I feel stronger with a closer stance as opposed to wide stance. 

Stiff legged deadlift 3x1 @9 (385lbs)

Barbell hack squat 5x7 (275lbs) I was actually shocked how light that felt. I honestly felt I could have done 315 but knew I would be gassed before 5 sets.

Abduction machine 3x20
Adductor machine 3x20

Leg extension rest pause to 60 reps


----------



## ECKSRATED

Don't worry about the benching more than u squat. Lol. I had that problem for a while bro #teamstrongbenchweaklegs


----------



## ToolSteel

ECKSRATED said:


> Don't worry about the benching more than u squat. Lol. I had that problem for a while bro #teamsteongbenchweaklegs



#teamappropriatelyproportionedliftnumbers


----------



## mickems

rburdge84 said:


> Did some foam rolling for warm ups and some warm up sets
> 
> Barbell squats 1x3 (365lbs)
> Fatigue drop 10% 4x3 (325lbs)
> So this is frustrating. My bench is just as strong as my legs and that's just not right. 365 didn't even feel heavy until the bottom of the squat. So coming out of the hole is my issue. Also I feel stronger with a closer stance as opposed to wide stance.
> 
> Stiff legged deadlift 3x1 @9 (385lbs)
> 
> Barbell hack squat 5x7 (275lbs) I was actually shocked how light that felt. I honestly felt I could have done 315 but knew I would be gassed before 5 sets.
> 
> Abduction machine 3x20
> Adductor machine 3x20
> 
> Leg extension rest pause to 60 reps



If it makes you feel better, I used to curl more than I could bench.


----------



## ECKSRATED

ToolSteel said:


> #teamappropriatelyproportionedliftnumbers


#teamneverbench500


----------



## rburdge84

mickems said:


> If it makes you feel better, I used to curl more than I could bench.



Geez man how was that possible? Were you 12? Lol nah I mean I'm proud of my bench no doubt, I just want my squat to go up. I can def squat more but my depth is trash and not parallel.


----------



## ToolSteel

ECKSRATED said:


> #teamneverbench500


----------



## rburdge84

*Day 4 of wave 2*

So I had my back bothering me Sunday when I woke up, not a lot but noticible pain, today was the same so before I started I rolled out and did some warm up sets...then I did my deads 

Deadlift 5x5 (365lbs) I must say the weight felt easy and I was playing with it but didn't wanna over do it with my back

Pin press 5x5 (265lbs)

Defecit deadlifts 1x5 (365lbs) 3x5 (315lbs) 

T bar row 4x10
Straight arm pull down 2x20
Bicep curl 2x20


----------



## rburdge84

*Day 5 of wave 2*

So here recently my right pec/bicep tendon has been aggravated and affecting my bench. The weights are feeling light but I'm not going heavier and risk injury.

Bench press 1x3 (315lbs) super light but could feel my chest getting tight. 2x3 (275lbs)

Box squat 1x1 (405lbs) 4x3 (365lbs)

So.....I tried destroy and flood with shoulders 
Overhead press 8x3-5 (155lbs)
Lateral raise 4x20
Tricep pushdown 4x20

Incline db curl 5x15
Db shrugs (squeeze for time at top of shrug) 5x8

External rotation 3x10
Russian twist 3x30

Changed it up a little bit today but really felt I got a good workout today


----------



## rburdge84

*Some progress pics*

Need to start doing some cardio.....currently doing none. I'm pleased with everything, just want to look a little sharper and defined in mid section.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Dude u better thank your parents everyday for your back genetics. Lol


----------



## rburdge84

Haha appreciate it.....even though like all my family has diabetus.


----------



## mickems

ECKSRATED said:


> Dude u better thank your parents everyday for your back genetics. Lol



yeah, that back is jacked.


----------



## rburdge84

*Leg day*

Barbell squats 15x2 (315lbs) I can say 315 never felt heavy, I got good depth, and kept good form on all sets. 

Stiff legged deadlift 3x1 @9 rpe (405lbs)

Barbell hack squats 5x7 (275lbs)

Felt good today. Feel my body filling out a little more as weeks go by. Still need to put some focus on shoulders/arms.


----------



## rburdge84

*Tried something different today (back day) emphasis on deadlifts*

Started with a few warm up sets before getting to my working sets. I will say today for whatever reason the weight felt heavier today and harder to move.

Deadlift 1x3 (475lbs) 2x3 (425lbs) 1x1 (425lbs)

Pin press 2x5 (265lbs) if you been following my log my right pec and bicep tendon has been aggravating me, I could feel it after 2nd set and I wasn't about to keep pushing just to make it worse, gonna have to talk to pob on this one.

Deficit deadlift 1x5 (365lbs) 4x5 (315lbs)

Lat pull down 5x8-12 @7-@8
1 arm cable row superset w/ db pullover 3x10
Face pulls (rest pause sets to 50reps @ 60lbs)

Incline db curl 5x10-12 (30lbs)
1 arm cable stretch curl 3x15 (20lbs)

Super good pump for back today, lower back was hurting but a good hurt leaving the gym today.


----------



## rburdge84

*Day 2 week 6 (chest/shoulders)*

Bench press 15x2 (325lbs) I could only do 10 sets, just due to the tightness in my right pec. Weight didn't feel that heavy which I know I'm getting stronger just that nagging pec hinders it 

Box squat 3x3 (385lbs)

Overhead barbell press 4x5 (155lbs) ss w gorilla shrug 4x10

Db oh press 3x10ss (40lbs)w frontal raise 3x10 (35lbs)

Arnold press 3x10 (25lbs) ss w/ 
External rotation 3x8

Lateral raise 4x15 (15lbs)
Bench dips (rest pause to 30reps)


----------



## rburdge84

*Leg day*

Barbell squat 5x5 (275lbs) wasn't worried about weight but depth and form and 275 felt pretty good and not too heavy. 

Stiff legged deadlift/on step 3x1 (315lbs)

Barbell hack squat 5x5 (315lbs)

Adduction/abduction 5 sets ea. 20 reps
Hamstring curls 4x15
Leg extension 4x20,15,12,10

Rear delt cable fly/db shrug superset 3x10

Reverse grip single arm tricep pushdown/kickbacks 3x15

Russian twist 3x30
Lying leg lifts 3x10


----------



## PillarofBalance

rburdge84 said:


> Barbell squat 5x5 (275lbs) wasn't worried about weight but depth and form and 275 felt pretty good and not too heavy.
> 
> Stiff legged deadlift/on step 3x1 (315lbs)
> 
> Barbell hack squat 5x5 (315lbs)
> 
> Adduction/abduction 5 sets ea. 20 reps
> Hamstring curls 4x15
> Leg extension 4x20,15,12,10
> 
> Rear delt cable fly/db shrug superset 3x10
> 
> Reverse grip single arm tricep pushdown/kickbacks 3x15
> 
> Russian twist 3x30
> Lying leg lifts 3x10



Worrying about depth and form is code for being a pussy. Real men 1/2 squat huge weight with shit form. Get with it pussy bitch. 

Made up for it with the hacks though. That's actually impressive.


----------



## rburdge84

^^^ but the crossfitters say ass to grass


----------



## rburdge84

*Wave 3 day 1*

Started early this morning and back didn't feel warmed up good enough but still got it done.

Deadlift 14x2 (385lbs)
Incline bench press w band 5x5 (205lbs)
Box deadlift 1x5 (315lbs) 2x5 (275lbs)

Lat pull down 4x10
Arm cable row/cable straight arm pull down 3x10
Reverse grip bent over row/face pulls 3x10 
Incline curls 4x10
Cable stretch curl 3x10
Spider curls 3x15
Russian twist/reverse crunch 2x20


----------



## rburdge84

*Chest/shoulders*

Did a few warm up sets w 135 and smashed some with the lacrosse ball on the pec. I been feeling good so far. My pec hasn't been as tight since I have switched my movements to incline press. My weight was 210 today. Seem to be filling out well. 

Incline bench press 5x5 (235lbs)
Concentric squats 3x3 (225lbs) I know I could have done more sets but I was pressed for time today. Might do it again on Friday.
Floor press 4x7 (100lbs) 
Also did some dips with this as well
Finished my workout with my lagging groups or just for extra umph 

Overhead db press/ frontal raise 3x12
Arnold press/external rotation 3x12
Lateral raise/db shrugs 3x12 (traps wanted to explode on this. I hold my shrugs for time at the top of the movement.)
Incline cable flye/incline press 3x10


----------



## PillarofBalance

Glad to hear the pec is on the mend


----------



## rburdge84

*Leg day*

Barbell squats (parallel or below)
1x3 (365lbs) 4x3 (315lbs)

Rack pulls 3x1 (365, 435, 505lbs)
T bar row 3x10 (135lbs)
Bulgarian split squat w db (40lbs)

Reverse grip row/chin ups 3x10

Leg extension 3x20

Tricep extension 3x15


----------



## rburdge84

*Deadlift/back emphasis*

I just got to say that in the past I have never really focused on a powerlifting routine but my body is responding so well to it. Today felt good in the gym and it's crazy how the various deadlift forms carry over to help your normal deadlift. 
This is prob the best program I have ran. Pillar knows his stuff. 

Deadlift 5x5 (405lbs) last 2 sets could only squeeze out 4 reps. 405 felt lighter than it normally does and my back at the end of these sets wasn't tight like normal. 

Incline bench press w bands 5x5 (225lbs)
Again this felt lighter as well. Idk but today was a good day in the gym. 

Box deadlifts (calves against box) 4x5 (315lbs)

Lat pull down 5x12 (120lbs)
Single arm cable row 3x12 (50lbs)
Cable face pull 3x20 (60lbs)
Incline curls 3x10 (40lbs) 3x8 (20lbs)

Finished with some core.


----------



## rburdge84

*Chest day*

Incline bench 1x3 (275lbs) 4x3 (245lbs)
Concentric squats 4x3 (225lbs)
Floor press 4x7 (80lbs)
Standing overhead press 4x5 (135lbs)
Lateral raise 3x10


----------



## PillarofBalance

I am really looking forward to see if the Incline makes a difference in the pecs.  We really got to get those to pop more. Hopefully it's not just how they are built genetically. I don't think it is at this point.


----------



## rburdge84

PillarofBalance said:


> I am really looking forward to see if the Incline makes a difference in the pecs.  We really got to get those to pop more. Hopefully it's not just how they are built genetically. I don't think it is at this point.


Yeah I haven't put too much emphasis on upper pecs but yeah I need them to fill up more


----------



## rburdge84

*Deadlift new PR*

Deadlifts (did some ramped warm up sets until my working set. My old pr for deads was 500)
1x3 (495lbs) felt like a boss hitting that to get that for 3 reps.
Fatigue drop 445lbs 2x3

Incline bench press with bands 4x5 (255lbs)
Box deadlifts 3x5 (315lbs) 
I was supposed to do more reps but didn't want to get my lower back wrecked.

Lat pull down 4x10
Single arm cable row 3x10
Face pulls w/ db shrugs 3x10 (holy trap pump)
Bent over rows 3x10
Finished w 10x5 (95lb) barbell curls


----------



## rburdge84

*Chest emphasis*

Incline barbell 5x2 (275lbs) had to stop this, felt some tightness inside of my arm, between bicep and tricep. 
Barbell bench press 10x2 (315lbs) ss w/ fly 

Concentric squats 3x3 (255lbs)
(Giant set )
Dips, incline db press, oh press 4x5

Bench dips, rope press down, db curls 4x10

Frontal and lateral raise 4x10


----------



## rburdge84

*Update on the log*

So it's been a while since I posted. Still been training. I was on the program pillar set me up with. By far the best. I finished my deload week and some major progress. So some of I hit. I was getting 495 for reps of 3 on  deads. I hit 365 on bench for 3 reps. Hit 405 on box squats. Hurt my back last week doing rack pulls so took this week off from the big lifts and hated it. Good news the back is better and plan on starting over.  Will be starting new routine soon


----------



## rburdge84

*New routine (back emphasis)*

Deadlift 15x2 (405lbs) this is the heaviest I have went in about 3 weeks since my back injury and it felt really good today. Not too hard.
Double pause bench press 3x10 (225lbs)
Deadlift (pause at knee) 3x5
T bar row 4x10 (170lbs)
Lat pull down 3x10 (165lbs)
Incline db curls 5x6 (45lbs)


----------



## rburdge84

*Back pump*

Deadlift 5x5 (405lbs)
Double pause bench press 3x10 (225lbs)
Pause at knee bench press 4x5 (315lbs)
T bar rows 4x8 (195lbs)
Reverse grip bent over row 3x10 (155lbs)
Db pullover 3x10 (80lbs)
Single arm cable row 3x10(70lbs)
Preacher curl 5x10 (85lbs)
Db shrug 5x10 (75lbs)


----------



## PillarofBalance

rburdge84 said:


> Deadlift 5x5 (405lbs)
> Double pause bench press 3x10 (225lbs)
> Pause at knee bench press 4x5 (315lbs)
> T bar rows 4x8 (195lbs)
> Reverse grip bent over row 3x10 (155lbs)
> Db pullover 3x10 (80lbs)
> Single arm cable row 3x10(70lbs)
> Preacher curl 5x10 (85lbs)
> Db shrug 5x10 (75lbs)



Jesus all on one day? You coach is an asshole


----------



## ECKSRATED

Pause at knee bench press ? Damn u bring the bar low. Lol


----------



## rburdge84

You never seen that? 
Damn typo. You know I mean deadlifts and yeah pillar my freakin traps are dying right now


----------



## rburdge84

I know its been a long ass time, but man life has been crazy and nursing school is no joke, but trust me I still keep my sanity and get my therapy in by hitting the gym like usual. My split has been changed slightly, and goals as well.

 So Im at that phase where i want to get shredded as ferk. but not look tiny, hell if i can get them abs to pop a little more and thats all i will be happy as can be. 

 monday=deadlift emphasis, with 3-4 back hypertrophy movements and 2 heavy bicep exercises  3-8sets. 
tues=off/light cardio/core. 
Wednesday= Bench emphasis with 3-4 chest exercises hypertrophy based rep ranges with tricep exercises 2-3 exercises 3 sets each. 
Thurs= off/light cardio/core. 
Friday= Legs heavy squat, hacks, sldl, leg ext, leg curl. also a few lat movements
Saturday= Shoulders/upper back/arms
Sunday= off

I know its been a while so hit me up and leave comments on what you think. Any suggestions and any tips on the nutrition would be helpful, classes have me so messed up and realistically im eating 3 "meals" and 2-3 snacks throughout the day.


----------



## rburdge84

Man I almost feel embarrassed posting this workout 

Tonight started with deadlifts did about 3-4 warm up sets. 
1x3 365lbs, 1x3 405lbs, 1x2 455lbs
Pull ups 3x8
Seated cable row 3x10
Face pulls 3x10
Barbell curls 2x10

Embarrassing I know but I plan to head back in it tomorrow and do some more back and maybe arms and post delts. 
I have got to get my training and nutrition back on track.
What helps you guys get out of the funk. This schooling has me busy as can be


----------



## PillarofBalance

Just gotta do best you can and accept the new normal. It's tough being in school and everything else...


----------



## rburdge84

*Chest/shoulders*

Smashed the chest for warmup 

10x2 (315lbs)
Ss w incline cable curls 10x10 (30lbs)

Incline Db chest press 3x10 (super slow eccentrics) ss with Db fly (65lbs)

Dips 3x10 (bw)
Ss with cable fly 3x10(30lbs)

Overhead barbell press 3x5 (155lbs)
5 second pause squat 3x5 (225lbs)

Lateral raises ss with frontal raise (25lbs) 3x10-12

Overhead Db press 3x20 (30lbs)
Tricep rope extension 3x10 (85lbs)
Db curls 3x10 (55lbs)


----------



## rburdge84

*deadlift/ back day*

Competition deadlift 10x2 (405lbs)
Box deadlifts 3x5 (315lbs)
T bar rows 4x8 (200lbs)
bent over row 4x12 (135lbs)
barbell curls 3x5 (115lbs)


----------



## rburdge84

tenaciousa said:


> Keep after it dude.
> When I was in school for seven ****ing years I found the gym to be the only time that clear my head and I look forward to it. Try not think of it as something you have to do but something that you want or need to do to focus yourself and give your best effort back to class.
> 
> Training and time available may be very different, but we all got  adjustments as we get older and more awesome.
> 
> Good luck with school, what type of nursing are you going to pursue?



You right man that's how you got to approach it or you will see it as a chore. I'm thinking of pursuing maybe oncology or orthopedics but eventually wanna be a nurse practitioner


----------



## rburdge84

*Chest/shoulders/bis*

Banded incline bench press 3x10 (185lbs)
Flat bench press 5x5 (275lbs)
Db incline bench press 2 drop sets
Overhead press ss w lateral raise 4x8-10 
Chest fly ss w floor press 2x12-15
Incline Db curl ss w tricep extensions 5x10


----------



## rburdge84

tenaciousa said:


> Nicely done.
> 
> Are you cardio currently?  Just curious.



Only cardio I do now is maybe 1-2 days a week of 20-30 mins of steady state or 10-15 hiit


----------



## rburdge84

*Leg day*

Squats 1x2 (405lbs) felt strong on this and Most I have squatted in a while 
2x3 (365lbs)

Stiff legged deadlift 3x10(275lbs)

Hang cleans 3x10 (135lbs)

Split lunge 3x7 (80lbs)

Leg extensions 2x15 (150lbs)


----------



## rburdge84

*Back day*

Hit it with a few warm up sets of deadlift, also goofed around and did some cable rows and reverse db fly to help warm the back up.

Deadlift 5x5 (365lbs) was still pretty sore in the hamstrings and lower back a little from friday.

T bar row 4x10 (195lbs)
wide grip pullups 3x6
db pullover 3x10 (70lbs)
High cable underhand row (emphasis on lats) 3x8

Banded benchpress 3x7 (215lbs)

triple drop set on lat pulldown 

high elbow row 2x15

ended w 10 min steady state cardio

Workout called for some box deadlifts but my lower back was tight and I wasnt about to go through another back injury.


----------



## rburdge84

*Chest day*

3 warm up sets on flat bench 
benchpress 1x3 (365lbs)
4x3 (335lbs)

Weighted dips 3x8-10(45lbs plate)
Db flye 3x8 (55lbs)

Incline db press (drop sets) 3x6-10

Floor press 3x10 (75lbs)

Skullcrushers 10x10 (55-65lbs)


----------



## rburdge84

*New training regimen*

Squats 12x2 (245lbs) 45 s rest 
Bench press 5x4 (265lbs) ss lateral raises 5x15 (20lbs)
Deadlift 5x2 (405lbs)
Chest supported rows 4x15
Incline curls 4x 8-10


----------



## rburdge84

*Day two*

Barbell squat 5x4 (285lbs)

Bench press 5x3 (305lbs)

Deadlift 12x2 (300lbs)

Circuit x4 rounds
Incline chest fly x10
Cable fly x10
Barbell curl x6
Close stance push-up x15


----------



## rburdge84

*Last nights session*

Barbell squats 15x2 (245lbs) 30-45s rest 

Barbell bench press 5x5 (275lbs)
Super set with lateral raises 

Deadlifts 6x3 (405lbs) 

Circuit for 3 rounds
Db row
Db reverse fly 
Chin-ups


----------



## rburdge84

*Day 6 of new routine*

Barbell bench press 15x2(225) super slow negatives

Deadlift 4x5 (355lbs) 
T bar row 4x12

Squat 5x3 (345-315lbs)


----------



## rburdge84

*Week 3 day 2*

Squats 5x5 (305lbs)

Bench press 6x3 (320lbs)

Deadlift 15x2 (325lbs) 

5 rounds 
Deadlift 
Pull-ups 
Overhead press
Weighted plank


----------



## John Ziegler

Way to go sir!

Was just wondering what your stats are ?

age height weight bodyfat ?


----------



## rburdge84

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Way to go sir!
> 
> Was just wondering what your stats are ?
> 
> 
> age height weight bodyfat ?




I'm 24, I'm 5'10" at around 208lbs in weight and bf I'm not sure if I had to guess I would say 11-13%


----------



## rburdge84

Haven't died guys. Still going to gym. 3 times a week if I'm lucky with school and work. 

Still hitting the big lifts and lifting heavy. Any suggestions on your 3x a week routines feel free to comment. Going to start first ever cycle soon so any tips with that let me know


----------



## ECKSRATED

Try a push pull legs split man. Can't go wrong with that and still can do the big three lifts


----------



## rburdge84

*End of week about to get serious*

Started back on an ol routine and felt good all week

Squats 1x3 (365lbs)
3x3 (335lbs)

Sumo deadlift 3x2 (465lbs)

Hack press 5x7 (225lbs)

About to start my cycle of test c 
Will keep you guys posted


----------



## rburdge84

This mornings workout 
Deadlift 5x5 (375lbs)
Pause deadlift to knee 3x5 (250lbs)
Bench press 5x5 (275lbs)

Reps
Lat pull down 
Straight arm pull down 
Face pulls 
Wide grip cable rows 

First pin tonight. Test c 250


----------



## ToolSteel

I'm not sure which I hate more; pause knee DL, barbell hack squats, or joliver.


----------



## rburdge84

ToolSteel said:


> I'm not sure which I hate more; pause knee DL, barbell hack squats, or joliver.



Don't forget the dreadful pause squats


----------



## rburdge84

Will post some before pics on Sunday, about to be on cycle for 2 weeks and can feel libido increase already &#55357;&#56876;


----------



## rburdge84

*Before pics*

Okay guys here are my pics from the other day, I'm on my 3rd week now. Feeling the pumps and a little bit of strength gains but no physical changes yet.


----------



## rburdge84

Before pics


----------



## rburdge84

Just need some feedback guys. So I'm on my first cycle and here lately I have been kicking my ass in the gym and my body has been sore. My past experiences is I always heard when you're on test, you never get sore. So was I fed a lot of bs or is that normal?


----------



## ECKSRATED

No that's bullshit. U still get sore.


----------



## Milo

I'd say recovery is faster but you absolutely get sore.


----------



## rburdge84

About 4 weeks left to pin and gained about 14 lbs. squat and deadlift have def gotten easier but shoulder still aches when doing heavy bench


----------



## FordBoss3O2R

rburdge84 said:


> About 4 weeks left to pin and gained about 14 lbs. squat and deadlift have def gotten easier but shoulder still aches when doing heavy bench



I get sharp pain on top of the shoulder, i decided to stick to smith machine bench and incline for a few weeks but do same if not little heavier weights, and it seems to hurt a lot less


----------



## Bro Bundy

FordBoss3O2R said:


> I get sharp pain on top of the shoulder, i decided to stick to smith machine bench and incline for a few weeks but do same if not little heavier weights, and it seems to hurt a lot less



I feel all the pain and injuries you have are a direct result of using them mittens..


----------



## rburdge84

Switched up my routine to two heavy days like upper and lower and three days of back and shoulders, chest and arms and legs. And shockingly did cardio 4 times this week and I hated it. Keep you posted on the workouts


----------



## rburdge84

Tonight's routine

bench press (365lbs) 5x2 
t bar row (heavy) 6x8
weighted pull ups 4x5
rackpulls (455lbs) 4x2
overhead press 4x5 (155lbs)
barbel curls (95lbs) 3x10
tricep cable extension 3x25


----------



## Superhenry

Will try this out!


----------



## rburdge84

Yesterday's log, gonna start back on a plan pillar had me on. 

Benchpress 5x5 (275,275,275,305,305)
incline db chestpress 4x10,8,6,4 (70,80,90,100)
floor press 5x5 (75lb db)
fst style cable flye at 20lbs
burnout tricep dips to 100 reps 

20 mins cardio 

trying to get my slack ass back in it. Any of y'all who have had pillar as a coach knows his routines work, I'm just trying to keep the motivation and hard work in the gym. Y'all follow


----------



## rburdge84

Killed it tonight

deadlifts (conventional) 10x2 (405lbs)
barbell rows 3x6 (225lbs)
t bar row 3x15 (95lbs)
upright row 3x12 (85lbs)
spider curls 3x12 (65lbs)

farmer walk 4x100 m (80lbs)


----------



## rburdge84

Hit the gym two days ago to hit some accessory muscle groups

yesterdays log

squat 365x3
fatigue drop 3x3 (335lbs)
sumo deadlift 3x1 (425lbs)
split lunge 5x7 (105lbs)

metcon (Ivan) for conditioning


----------



## rburdge84

Back day 

deadlifts 5x5 (405lbs)
double pause bench 5x5 (245lbs)
pause deadlift to knee 3x5 (275lbs)
bent over row 3x10 (225lbs)
t bar row 3x15 (95lbs)
spider curls 5x8-10 (65lbs)


----------



## rburdge84

Bench press 5x3 (315lbs)

floor press 5x7 (235lbs)

inclince cable fly 5x10
dips 3x20
tricep extension 3x20


----------



## Gibsonator

nice work man!


----------



## rburdge84

Oh press (165lbs) 5x5
frontal And lateral raise supserset 5 sets
bent over reverse fly 5x15

bicep and tricep superset 

and holy hell did 10 sets of 40 yard sled pushes at 400lbs


----------



## rburdge84

benchpress 15x2 (225, 275, 315)
floor press 5x5 (225)
incline press 70 lbs 3x12
bodyweight dips 3x15
cable flys 5x15


----------



## rburdge84

It's been a long time. My 2nd week back into it after taking some time off. Finished today with good chest workout.

benchpress 5x3 (315lbs)
incline barbel 3x20 (135)
floor press db 3x12 (70lbs)
hammer strength decline press superset with dips 3x10-12

i know I been flaking, but soon nursing school will be done and I will be and RN and can focus more on the gym. Keep you guys posted on the workouts


----------



## rburdge84

Tonight's session was just some cardio and accessory work.

10 min hit interval on treadmill

db shoulder press ss with shrugs 3x10
machine drop set shoulder press 2sets
lateral raises 3x20
trice press down 4x20
rope press down 5x15
machine curl (reps of 20, 15, 10, 15, 20)
negative machine curls 3x3


----------



## rburdge84

This mornings workout

squat 1x3 (315) 4x3 (275lbs)
rackpull 3x10 (275lbs)
split squat 3x10 (20lb db)
leg press 3x15
leg extension 3x12

squats felt hard today, back is still sore from deadlifts on Saturday.


----------



## rburdge84

Tonight's log 

deadlifts 10x3 (315lbs)
banded incline benchpress 3x10(185lbs)
Koklyaev deadlifts 3x10 (315lbs)
tbar rows 3x10 (225lbs)
hammer strength row 3x10


----------



## Jin

Keep up the good work Focker RN:32 (20):


----------



## rburdge84

Appreciate it brother, yeah big murse in the gym


----------



## rburdge84

This mornings log 

10 min bike warm up
squats 10x3 (225lbs)
split lunge 3x7 (35lb dbs)
rack pull 3x7 (365lbs)
hack squat 3x8
leg extension 3x12
core
10 min stair stepper


----------



## rburdge84

Today's chest day

bench press 1x3 (335lbs) 3x3 (305lbs)
decline hammer strength 3x10 superset with dips
incline barbell press 3x15 (135lbs) nice and slow
floor press 3x7 (205lbs) superset with cable fly
finished up with some tricep extensions and some more dips


----------



## rburdge84

A little late posting this. It here is my back workout from the other night. I usually start with deadlifts but switched it up and isolated lats first and pretty sore from doing it that way.

db pullover 3x12 (80lbs)
close grip pulldown 3x10
one arm cable row 3x10
hammer strength row 3x10
deadlifts 5x5 (405lbs)


----------



## NbleSavage

Personally, I like performing some iso work ahead of my compounds in the way you did. Feels easier to 'find the groove' on the heavy compound if I do it a bit later in me workout.

Nice lifts - well done!


----------



## rburdge84

Tonight's log (leg day) 
squats 4x5 (315lbs)
stiff legged deadlifts 3x10 (275lbs)
split lunge 3x7
hack squat machine (275lbs)
leg extension to 100 reps 

sore as shit. Did about 10 mins of cardio before workout


----------



## rburdge84

Tonight's log (chest)

started with 20 min of cardio

barbell bench 5x3 (315lbs) 5x3 (double pause rep scheme 275lbs)

incline db 4x10 (65lbs) ss with flys

hammer strength decline  ss with dips 3x10

floor press 3x7 (85lbs)

rope press down (burnout set to 100 reps)


----------



## rburdge84

Tonight's log (back)
had to cut some things short due to having to be at work 

deadlift 3x3 (405, 465,465)
koykalev deadlift 2x5 (405)
face pulls 5x8
hammer strength row 4x8
seal row 3x10
t bar row 2x 15


----------



## Jin

rburdge84 said:


> Tonight's log (back)
> had to cut some things short due to having to be at work
> 
> deadlift 3x3 (405, 465,465)
> koykalev deadlift 2x5 (405)
> face pulls 5x8
> hammer strength row 4x8
> seal row 3x10
> t bar row 2x 15



Nice pulls.


----------



## rburdge84

Today's log (leg day)

Squats 1x3 (365lbs)
3x3 (325lbs)
deficit stiff legged deadlifts 3x10 (185lbs)
leg press 3x10 (585lbs)
hack press 3x12 (155lbs)
leg curls 3x12 (35lbs)
leg extensions 3x12 (165lbs)

preacher cursl (15, 12,10,8,6)
hammer curls (20, 15, 10)


----------



## rburdge84

Chest day

benchpress 5x5 (315lbs)
incline db press 4x10 (85lbs)
hammer strength decline 3x10 ss with dips
cable flys 3x12


----------



## rburdge84

Tonight's log (shoulders/tris)

the three exercises were performed as a giant set
hammer strength shoulder press 4x10
frontal raise with 45lb plate 4x10
db lateral raise 4x10

skull crushers 4x10
overhead triceps extension 3x12
rope pressdown 3x15


----------



## rburdge84

Last nights log 

straight arm push down ss with single Arm cable row. 3x12

reverse grip pull down 3x10
yates row 3x10
pullups 3x8
t bar row 3x8
hammer strength row 3x10
deadlifts 6x3 
negatives barbell curl 3x20
negatives preacher curl 3x20
db curls 40/30/20 reps


----------



## rburdge84

Yesterdays log (legs)
squats 4x2 (365lbs) 1x2 (315lbs) had to drop on last set. I was struggling

split lunge 4x10 (70lbs)
leg press ss with leg extensions 3x15
leg curls 4x15
hyperextension 4x10

then did some biceps. 

Feeling it good today. Hitting chest later and will post workout later today.


----------



## rburdge84

Today's log (chest)
benchpress 5x5 (315lbs) felt heavier than it should have
incline db press 10x10 (65lbs)
hammer strength decline press 3x10
pull ups 5x7
tricep press down reps to 125


----------



## rburdge84

Deadlift 1x5 (405lbs) 1x2 (500lbs) 2x1(500lbs)
hammer strength row 8x8
face pulls ss with bent over reverse fly 3x15
preacher curl 3x12
hammer curls 3x10


----------



## Gibsonator

nice log man. give us an update on weight/bf % before/now if you dont mind.


----------



## rburdge84

Will do man. I will when I get to the gym tomorrow


----------



## rburdge84

Tonight's log (legs)

squats 5x5 (315lbs) felt good in the legs but core still struggles with squats

split lunges 8x8 (70lbs)
leg extension 3x15
hamstring curl 3x15 ss with back extension 3x10
incline bicep curls 15/12/10/10/10
hammer curls 3x10
spider curls 3x8

will post stats tomorrow when I get bf tested. Weighed in today at 225.
just a side note I will post updated pics tomorrow and have more bf in mid section since about a year or so. Hopefully I can shed that off, def plays a mental game for me.


----------



## rburdge84

Today's log 
Bench press 1x3 (315) 1x3 (335) 3x3 (295)
incline db press 8x10 (70lbs)
cable fly ss hammer strength decline press 3x10
rope press down 5x12
pullups 5x7


----------



## rburdge84

Lighting sucks but here's an updated pic. I haven't done bf but I would say 15-20 if I needed to say but you guys be the judge


----------



## rburdge84

Tonight's log (back)
deadlift 10x2 (365lbs)
hammer strength row 8x8 
face pulls ss bent over reverse fly 4x12
straight arm pull down 4x10
yates row 3x10
lat pull down 4x10
fst style cable straight arm pulldown 5x12-15


----------



## Gibsonator

back lookin strong dude thanks for sharing! yeah prob 17-19 if I'm figuring myself around 14-16 just my opinion. always over calculate so the haters don't talk shit, right? haha.  keep up the good work!


----------



## rburdge84

Gibsonator said:


> back lookin strong dude thanks for sharing! yeah prob 17-19 if I'm figuring myself around 14-16 just my opinion. always over calculate so the haters don't talk shit, right? haha.  keep up the good work!



Youre right. Hopefully can cut it down to maybe 12-14 by summer.


----------



## Gibsonator

def possible dude. me personally i like how i look/feel/strength where I'm at right now.


----------



## rburdge84

Gibsonator said:


> def possible dude. me personally i like how i look/feel/strength where I'm at right now.



Yeah you're solid man, it's a mental game for me knowing I used to be a little leaner and still the same strength.


----------



## Gibsonator

rburdge84 said:


> Yeah you're solid man, it's a mental game for me knowing I used to be a little leaner and still the same strength.



it's always a mental game. like jins sig, bigorexia is real


----------



## Gibsonator

for instance, at our new gym, my chick was like, did you see that jacked chick?! i was like who? then oh yea shes waaay smaller than you, she said no way! she's fukkin trippin, we ran into same girl today and she got the picture. i think the worst thing is to compare yourself to other peoole, esoecially when people like us cannot for the life of us see what others can


----------



## rburdge84

Gibsonator said:


> for instance, at our new gym, my chick was like, did you see that jacked chick?! i was like who? then oh yea shes waaay smaller than you, she said no way! she's fukkin trippin, we ran into same girl today and she got the picture. i think the worst thing is to compare yourself to other peoole, esoecially when people like us cannot for the life of us see what others can



Youre right man. 100%, but it's hard af not to chase the biggest mofo in the gym.


----------



## rburdge84

Leg day
squats 1x3 (365) 4x3 (335)
split lunge 3x10 (had to stop because I tweaked my back on squats)
hack press 6x8-10
triple drop set leg extension 2sets
hamstring curls 4x15
seated db bicep curls 3x25


----------



## rburdge84

(Chest focus)
bench press 10x2 (275) ss w crunches
incline db press 10x8 (80lbs)
hammer strength decline press 3x8
pull ups 5x7
rope pressdown 5x15


----------



## rburdge84

Today's log (back)
deadlifts 4x5 (405) could only do 4 sets due to my low back. Really sore from squats the other day. Felt it through the rest of my back workout

hammer strength row 6x8
straight arm pull down ss with lat pull down 4x10


----------



## rburdge84

Yesterday's log
giant set (overhead press, lateral raises, frontal raise) 4x12
hammet strength oh press 3x10
upright row 3x12
db curls 3x50


----------



## rburdge84

So I been changing my workout routine and it's a switch more toward hypertrophy training. Gonna run this plan for about 16 weeks. I will post my chest and leg workouts 

chest 
incline db press 12,10,8 (then triple drop set)
incline flys 
barbell bench 5x6 (265lbs)
reverse pec dec 5x15
lateral raise 3x12
oh press 3x10

legs
hamstring curl (15,12,10,8) (last set drop set with partial reps)
squats 3x10, 2x6, 1x12 (heaviest set but burnout, apparently was a trick tom platz did with legs and lemme tell ya, 275lbs on 12 reps for squats was a mother)
leg press 3x8 (3 sec descent)
occlusion leg extensions 4x15


----------



## rburdge84

Yesterday's log

1 arm db row pyramid sets 15,12,10,8,8 then drop set worked up to 125lbs
hammer strength high elbow row 5x8
facing away lat pull down 3x12
face pulls 3x12
single arm cable rows 3x12
shrugs 3x10
rack pulls 2x15


----------



## rburdge84

Today's log (legs)
hammie curls 4 sets of 15 
barbell squats 3x10 (135,185,225) then I did 2sets of 8 explosive (245,265) then 3 sets of 8 of grinding it out (285,305,325) only got 5 on last set because my low back was dying
hack press (heels together and toes pointed out, slow reps) 2x20
leg extension 3x20 
leg curls 3x15


----------



## Jin

Nice work Focker. Keep it up.


----------



## rburdge84

Today's log (chest shoulders)
incline db chest press (3 warm ups)
1x8 (100lbs)1x8 (115lbs) 1x8 (130lbs, drop 100lbs 6reps, 75lbs 4 reps) L shoulder felt unstable on heavy weight 

incline smith machine (pyramid set) 20, 15,10,5 reps (ISO hold on last 2 sets)

Incline fly 2x10 (drop sets)

lateral raise 3x10 with drop sets

reverse pec dec 3x15 with ISO hold at end of set


----------



## motown1002

Nice work brother!


----------



## rburdge84

Today's log. (Back) one of the best back pumps

straight arm pull downs for warm up

neutral grip lat pull down 3x10

t bar row 2x20 2x30 1x40 1x20 (each set went up in weight, using 25lb plates for greater ROM)

db pullover 3x10 

rack pulls 2x10


----------



## rburdge84

Monday (arms)
incline curls 4x12
ez bar curls 5x20
straigh bar pushdown 5x30
skullcrusher 3x15

tuesday (legs)
lying leg curls pyramid set (double drop set on last set ) 15,12,10,8
leg press (kept increasing weight until I fatigued at 10 reps) total of 5 sets
slow controlled smith machine lunge 4x8
occluded leg extensions 3x15
was supposed to do straight legged deadlift and hams wasn't feeling it so I said screw it and tried conventional deadlifts and hit a pr (got 585) and almost broke my back 

Wednesday (chest) 
hammer strength chest press 4x10
incline chest press (explosive reps) 3x6
pause bench press 4x5 (got to 315 and only got 3 reps) 
incline db flys with drop sets 2 sets
bent over reverse fly 3x20
one handed cable lateral raise 3x15
overhead db press 3x 8


----------



## Metalhead1

Congrats on the pr!


----------



## Jin

6 plate club is good for us non powerlifters. Great work.


----------



## rburdge84

Today's log (legs)
hamstring curls (warm up) 4x12
felt really good on squats this morning I did 3 warm up sets and this was my working sets 1x10 (245) 1x10 (275) 1x10 (315)
leg extensions with ISO holds 3x12
hack press 3x20
leg curls 3x12


----------



## rburdge84

It's been a while but here's yesterday's log

back day

low cable row 4x10 (on top 2/3 movement) 
lat pull down (heavy) only pull to forehead (4x8)
Low cable row 3x10
rack pulls 5x5
single arm pulldown 3x10


----------



## Gibsonator

keep it up man maybe get some db or bb rows in there


----------



## rburdge84

Man it’s been way too long since I posted here. Been super busy getting married starting new job and all that mess but trying to find time to get to the gym working nights. Luckily will be on day shift in a few months. But here’s today’s log. I have lost some strength because the last 6 months I have fitten really lazy and I’m tired of it now.

dradlift 5x2 (405lbs)
hammer strength row 5x10 (3 plates ea side)
low cable row ss w/ face pulls 
incline curls 4x10
spider curls 3x10
cross body curls 3x10

feels good to be back on the forum and reading up on the stuff and trying to keep the motivation up.


----------



## Spongy

nice!  welcome back.


----------



## rburdge84

This mornings log. 

Bench press 5x5 (275lbs)
incline db press 10x10 (50-65lbs)
dips as with flyes 3x10
skull crusher 3x10
rope tricep extension (fst working sets) 5x15
chin ups 5x5


----------

